# Get my Intersil Prism 2.5 to Monitor!

## midnite_commander

Hi all,

  I've been trying to get kismet up and running, just to play around with it  :Very Happy:  .  My problem is that my wireless card doesn't seem to support monitoring mode.  It's an Intersil prism 2.5 chipset, internal, on an IBM Thinkpad T30.  Here's what I get from iwpriv:

```
midnite btimm # iwpriv

eth0      no private ioctls.

lo        no private ioctls.

dummy0    no private ioctls.

eth1      Available private ioctls :

          force_reset      (8BE0) : set   0       & get   0

          card_reset       (8BE1) : set   0       & get   0

          set_port3        (8BE2) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_port3        (8BE3) : set   0       & get   1 int

          set_preamble     (8BE4) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_preamble     (8BE5) : set   0       & get   1 int

          set_ibssport     (8BE6) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_ibssport     (8BE7) : set   0       & get   1 int

          dump_recs        (8BFF) : set   0       & get   0

```

Is there a way to get a patched driver so that I can use my card in monitor mode?  Right now I just have it compiled in my kernel...

Wireless Lan Drivers (Non-Hamradio) & Wireless Extensions -> Hermes chipset 802.11b Support (Orinoco/Prism 2/Symbol) -> Prism 2.5 802.11b PCI  adaptor support.

I really hope somebody can help with this!  Thanks.

P.S. May a solution be to use the wlan-ng drivers instead?  I could then use the wlan-ng control source for kismet....

----------

## midnite_commander

Alright, I've surmised that somehow my Prism2.5 uses Orinoco drivers, specifically 0.13e.  Now, that driver itself does not have monitoring support, but there is a patch here http://www.kismetwireless.net/download.shtml#orinoco2611 for linux kernel 2.6.11 to add monitoring support.  My question is whether or not it will compile against the gentoo-sources or if i need to use the vanilla sources.  Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks.

----------

## plumboy

if you intall them as module u shouldn't worry too much about it.

i've got it working.  :Smile: 

----------

